# Electric EG2 - which lenses best for all-around conditions?



## icd2k3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thinking about picking up the EG2s, but wondering if you guys had any insight as to which lenses would be best for all around riding. I wont be doing any night riding, but need a good lens for cloudy to sunny conditions. Any advice?


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the amber colored Lens in mine. I've read that it's kind of the all around color but idk about that. When it's overcast it is tough to see the terrain very well. 

If I had to get a new replacement lens I'd probably go with some type of yellow lens because it seems to really help in conditions with less light.

This is also mostly due to the fact that I ride a lot in the afternoon and into the night so its kind of up to your discretion.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure if you have looked at the new Smith I/O goggles yet but they come with two lenses and you can get these two to cover just about everything I believe.

# Red Sol-X Mirror lens (included with Chrome Max frame) reduces eye fatigue in bright light: 17% VLT
# Sensor Mirror lens (included as second lens for every frame style) maximizes color definition and increases depth perception in varying levels of flat light; 70% VLT


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

The guys i ride with all have different lenses and when its overcast were all bitching because we cant see shit and thats even coming from the guy with the amber lens. I have the smith io's but ride only with the sol x lens(dont wanna seem like a perv checking out girls lol)


----------

